# Fairy Eyes



## Padmita (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I haven't posted in months I think - so here's a collection of the looks I have been doing over the past weeks:












MAC Bare Canvas, Zoeva 88 Mattes palette, Pure Luxe Forest (wet) for the dots, Manhattan JT, Maybelline Expression kohl in black, MAC #2 lashes, CG Lash Blast


























*Face:* MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, Pure Luxe You Glow Girl, Terra del Sol #7, MAC Dollymix
*Eyes:* MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Platinum, MAC Clear Sky Blue, Pink from Zoeva #88 Mattes palette, Fyrinnae Banana Mochi, Manhattan JT, Maybelline Expression kohl in white, Rhinestones by Misslyn, CG Lash Blast, Lashes by Dancer Only
*Lips:* MAC Costa Chic l/s, p2 Nostalgic Moments - Shimmering Viola l/g
















MAC Bare Canvas, Lime Crime Prima Donna, Lime Crime Cleopatra, Lime Crime Circus Girl, Maybelline Expression kohl in black, Lashes by Go Girl, CG Lash Blast 
















MAC Bare Canvas, crazy Metallic dust #176, MAC Platinum, Fyrinnae Looking Glass, Fyrinnae Ripped Jeans, Azadé Loose Eyeshadow Limesparkle, Manhattan JT, Misslyn pearls, essence On Stage Lashes, Maybelline Expression kohls in black & white, CG Lash Blast 
















MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Gold Mode pigment, MAC Firespot, MAC Vanilla, Pure Luxe Bullion, Maybelline Expression kohls in black & white, falsies, CG Lash Blast mascara 











MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Mutiny, PL Mulberry, MAC Carbon, MAC Sushi Flower, PL Orange Sorbet, Maybelline Expression kohls in black & white, essence lashes with blue glitter, CG Lash Blast
















MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Carbon, Lime Crime Lime Criminal, Lime Crime Medusa, MAC Teal, Pure Luxe gold pigment, MAC Gold Glitter, Maybelline Expression kohls in black & white, Salon Perfect Lashes, CG Lash Blast 

Whew! Thanks for looking!


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 29, 2009)

wow...so many pretty colors!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jul 29, 2009)

Omg Jaw Dropping!!!


----------



## angereye (Jul 29, 2009)

Your eyes are amazing!! WOW!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!! All of these are so unique and beautiful!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 29, 2009)

These are gorgeous, you have so much talent!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 29, 2009)

DAAAAAAYUM!!!!!! this literally made me say WOW out loud


----------



## GGBlu (Jul 29, 2009)

Everytime I see a new look from you, either here or on your blog, I just about stroke out.  You are a goddess.  I wish I had a millionth of your talent.

I can't tell you how many times I've gone to websites to purchase the brands you use.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 29, 2009)

You know im a huge fan & always love your looks! Youre so creative & come up with the most unique color combos... That 1st green one is awesome!! Great job on every one


----------



## PopMusicChick87 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, every single one is gorgeous.  You've got some serious skills!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 29, 2009)

Soooo Beautiful! I saw one of these on MUA and someone here at Specktra needed a "princess look" so I linked her to your fotd there


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 29, 2009)

fantastic looks!last one is my fav..very inspiring,and I love the way you edited the pics to reflect the colour of the shadows on the iris,looks like custom made contact lens..great talent!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in love with the mutiny one, but they're all sooo beautiful


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 29, 2009)

So creative! Love the first one.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 29, 2009)

each one is a beautiful work of art!


----------



## nunu (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 29, 2009)

amazing x


----------



## Jewelz913 (Jul 29, 2009)

absolutely incredible!!! breathtaking


----------



## dnarcidy (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in awe.  Absolutely stunning, and undeniably inspiring!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2009)

wow love these!!


----------



## raspberries (Jul 29, 2009)

These eyes are STUNNING! I fell in love with each and every one of your looks. you look like you just came out of a fairytale.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty looks!! I like all of them!!!


----------



## ellesk (Jul 29, 2009)

You are a crazy Victorian princess, and I honestly mean that in the best of ways. You are stunning.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 29, 2009)

wow. all of these are absolutely gorgeous.
i cant choose a fave.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 29, 2009)

I LOVE all of them!!!


----------



## shootout (Jul 29, 2009)

Amazing as always!
I wanna try all of these =]


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful! Great work!


----------



## MexRicanNena (Jul 29, 2009)

*WOW! Lost for words...LOL. You are really good. I love them all*


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 29, 2009)

all are so beautiful, you have such amazing talent


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn...you are just crazy talented!!!  I love your looks!!!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay that's just... that's.. argh thatls PERFECT! I cant find words for it. Where do you buy all of your pretty fantasy lashes, and what brand?


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 30, 2009)

all of these eyes are gorgeous! esp the green one


----------



## saki (Jul 30, 2009)

That's so cute and very artistic! I'd love to do one of those for my birthday clubbing night... lol too bad I'm horrible with make-up application. =[ But very beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely colors too!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow!! All of them are beautiful!! You are very talented


----------



## tarnii (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome I love them all and your title "Fairy Eyes" is perfect.


----------



## Assiee (Jul 30, 2009)

O MY GOSH!

No word for this..
Amazing!! Just amazing,.... Gorgeous!!


----------



## Vanessa17 (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW !!! They're all gorgeous !!! Especially the second for me. You're very talented


----------



## chelseypaige (Jul 30, 2009)

sooo pretty!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

absolutly amazing! All the looks are flawless! You are so inspiring!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 30, 2009)

All of these are amazing! They're all so unique and inspiring, thanks for sharing!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful....ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinagham (Jul 31, 2009)

so versatile!  thanks for posting!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 31, 2009)

You're spectacular!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful!!! loving all the colours!


----------



## singsing (Jul 31, 2009)

omg these are amaaaaazing!!!!   The green wooooooow!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 31, 2009)

perfection


----------



## DioXina (Aug 1, 2009)

Just amazing!!!


----------



## Padmita (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SQUALID* 

 
_Okay that's just... that's.. argh thatls PERFECT! I cant find words for it. Where do you buy all of your pretty fantasy lashes, and what brand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The fantasy ones I got from a ballet store in Miami - they had the most amazing lashes there!


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 2, 2009)

wow! fantastic looks


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 2, 2009)

tell me you edited this one too.

tell me I'm not the only one who sees a face inside the eye here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_



_


----------



## elementaire (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG u're so talented. Love 'em all.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 2, 2009)

the green one is incredible


----------



## Padmita (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_tell me you edited this one too.

tell me I'm not the only one who sees a face inside the eye here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, that's just the reflection of the garden view


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 2, 2009)

phewww!

ok

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 

 
_Hmmm, that's just the reflection of the garden view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 2, 2009)

so amazing! love ur work. post more often please!


----------



## JennXOXO (Aug 3, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!!  Amazing!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Aug 3, 2009)

wow so pretty!!! how did you do the last one`???


----------



## t0nz (Aug 4, 2009)

STUNNING! you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Padmita (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalic_oxyge* 

 
_wow so pretty!!! how did you do the last one`???_

 
The make-up or the photograph?


----------



## lwashington89 (Aug 8, 2009)

I love these looks...very creative


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 8, 2009)

wow these are gorgeous!!


----------



## thelimabean (Aug 8, 2009)

The last look is so beautiful! Reminds me of a peacock-inspired look I saw recently


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not often I like every single look in one of these type of posts... but this is all so beautiful! I especially like the dark green with gold scrawly things.


----------



## mslips (Sep 7, 2009)

omg! you have some awesome work..that light fairy one is my fave and those lashes are so cool =) you have that fairy look too and the perfect eye shape for makeup


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW!  I literally could *not* decide which one was my favorite.  They're all so stunning.  I envy your talent!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 7, 2009)

these are amazing!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow.just WOW!


----------



## dark&twisty (Sep 7, 2009)

love the way you're using you macro lens ! awesome !


----------



## c-marie (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow!!!!


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 9, 2009)

I`ve seen all of them on your blog, but they are amazing, no matter how many times I see them.
Congrats for your HUGE talent. 
Thank you for share your art!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 9, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

OMFG -drool-
You look like a beautiful princess, ahhh! My favourite is that second eye look, it's so stunning!
Major love for this post


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 9, 2009)

wow! i love them all! they're amazing!! you are very talented.


----------

